# Little High Blood pressure of my spouse?



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

Me and my wife is going for the Medical next week my wife has a history of high blood pressure so is it a problem will she get the visa?? i mean if someone has high blood pressure and goes to Medical so what could be the impact or consequences?


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

kashifbari said:


> Me and my wife is going for the Medical next week my wife has a history of high blood pressure so is it a problem will she get the visa?? i mean if someone has high blood pressure and goes to Medical so what could be the impact or consequences?


yes high blood pressure is one the issues that may cause a failed medical, HOWEVER as long as it is in control she should be ok. Make sure your wife is getting proper consultation and medication to control her pressure, including the right diet and exercise to keep it under control. As long as its in control she will be fine, the issue is when a patient's health is out of control that's when DIAC may not pass you or may ask you to undergo further tests, or they may ask you to get it under control then re-apply.

they will also evaluate other factors such as her BMI, age and other health conditions, in order to insure that she isn't a burden on the health system over there. But not to worry, as i said above, infact alot of people pass the test with said issues as long as they have it controlled.


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

when she takes tablet it comes to normal


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you think it would be a great idea to ask my wife to take a pill before undergo the Medical?


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

kashifbari said:


> Do you think it would be a great idea to ask my wife to take a pill before undergo the Medical?


sure, since she's already taking regular medication for it, i don't see the problem of taking pills before the medical test. as i also mentioned you may also consult her doctor for specific advise.


----------



## Rezasol (Jun 14, 2012)

kashifbari said:


> Me and my wife is going for the Medical next week my wife has a history of high blood pressure so is it a problem will she get the visa?? i mean if someone has high blood pressure and goes to Medical so what could be the impact or consequences?


I don't think that's really a serious problem as long as its under control.. few things to consider;

- Under number of conditions the examination may fail which include;
=> Having active TB or any other contagious diseases that pose a health risk to general public.
=> having pre-existing conditions which would cost more than 35,000 AUD to the australian health system. 

Anyway, I would consider disclosing the fact to health examiner as well if I were you.


----------



## kidgeo (Dec 28, 2012)

Rezasol said:


> I don't think that's really a serious problem as long as its under control.. few things to consider;
> 
> - Under number of conditions the examination may fail which include;
> => Having active TB or any other contagious diseases that pose a health risk to general public.
> ...


Hi Rezasol, Are you aware if the same conditions apply to parents who are included as dependents (aged and have ailments such as BP and diabetics - under control with medication). Also how easy/difficult is it to take parents under the 189 visa category?


----------



## Rezasol (Jun 14, 2012)

kidgeo said:


> Hi Rezasol, Are you aware if the same conditions apply to parents who are included as dependents (aged and have ailments such as BP and diabetics - under control with medication). Also how easy/difficult is it to take parents under the 189 visa category?


For your first question, AFAIK Yes.. the 35,000 AUD criterion applies to all. There may be some humanitarian grounds in your case if your parents don't meet the criterion but again.. I am not sure about them.
For your second question, I am not sure. I would advise you to consult a MARA Registered agent.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

Rezasol said:


> For your first question, AFAIK Yes.. the 35,000 AUD criterion applies to all. There may be some humanitarian grounds in your case if your parents don't meet the criterion but again.. I am not sure about them.
> For your second question, I am not sure. I would advise you to consult a MARA Registered agent.


There are no humanitarian grounds. Everyone must meet the health criteria and most visa types get no review. 

It is against the law to lie on a visa application including in medicals. To do so would find all without a visa and no likelihood of applying their or elsewhere again. People are quickly caught once they visit a doctor and try and claim on medicare for medicines for such.


----------



## kidgeo (Dec 28, 2012)

_shel said:


> There are no humanitarian grounds. Everyone must meet the health criteria and most visa types get no review.
> 
> It is against the law to lie on a visa application including in medicals. To do so would find all without a visa and no likelihood of applying their or elsewhere again. People are quickly caught once they visit a doctor and try and claim on medicare for medicines for such.


Thanks Rezasol/Shel.. but what exactly is the health criteria here... that theyshould not carry any disease that's a threat to the Australian society/government (financially).. say like TB/HIV..
Is it merely just that or is more complicated than meets the eye.

No intention of hiding the facts, just trying to understand if getting parents over based on the medical conditions that they have, jeopardises the visa process as a whole, cos I would be stating them as dependents on the 189. As i understand it if they get rejected the whole application gets rejected. The alternatives are either through a tourist visa or a special visa that costs 40000 AUD per person!!!!

Appreciate your thoughts! This forum is quite a find!! 
Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

High blood pressure shouldn't be an issue in itself unless there are other factors, obesity, diabetes, heart problems etc. 

It is the other health issues that often come with or are caused by high blood pressure that they worry about. But even then if the conditions are treated and being managed well without the need for lots of health intervention it is possible to get a visa.

The concern us unmanaged conditions that will end up costing Australia money to treat and pay out welfare payments to those who can nit work.


----------



## Rezasol (Jun 14, 2012)

_shel said:


> There are no humanitarian grounds. Everyone must meet the health criteria and most visa types get no review.
> 
> It is against the law to lie on a visa application including in medicals. To do so would find all without a visa and no likelihood of applying their or elsewhere again. People are quickly caught once they visit a doctor and try and claim on medicare for medicines for such.


I remember reading about something regarding reforms to one fail all fail system with specific reference to medical examinations. 

Ofcourse, the strictest rules regarding HIV, TB among other contagious diseases will be there but the relaxation with respect to other disabilities was debated in that article.. 

Anyway, shel is correct. Currently I cannot find any precedent for relaxation on humanitarian grounds specifically with reference to 175, 176, 189 and 190 [asylum seekers could be a whole different story altogather I think]


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

Its true. All people named on the application must meet the health and character requirements. If one does not then nobody gets a visa. 

But it is much easier to meet the health requirement than it was just a few years ago when I applied. Please read the sticky on the top of this forum. Major changes happened after a huge public enquiry that I submitted evidence to. 

Now they will weigh up the benefits of giving the person with ill health/disability a visa taking in to account the benefits they or other people on the same application may bring to Australia. 

For instance - Main applicant may well earn $100,000 a year, wife may earn $80,000 they go on to have 2 children who will be Australian citizens. All will earn and pay taxes in Australia. 
All of that can outweigh the costs the elderly mother may incur having high blood pressure or diabetes. 

It still means people with the likes of TB will have a tough time, it also still means people with very serious and costly illness will have a tough time BUT if you present your case well showing the benefits you could well be ok.


----------



## kidgeo (Dec 28, 2012)

_shel said:


> Its true. All people named on the application must meet the health and character requirements. If one does not then nobody gets a visa.
> 
> But it is much easier to meet the health requirement than it was just a few years ago when I applied. Please read the sticky on the top of this forum. Major changes happened after a huge public enquiry that I submitted evidence to.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shel, Rezasol.

I think its fantastic on your part to be able to share your inputs and dedicate your valuable time to lend a hand to others in need!, especially you Shel knowing that you in your own way helped reshape some of the governing rules!!. 
Thank you very much to both of you for your well balanced inputs which has shed some of the light that I was looking for.

This forum is certainly the right place to be!!!


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

_shel said:


> High blood pressure shouldn't be an issue in itself unless there are other factors, obesity, diabetes, heart problems etc.
> 
> It is the other health issues that often come with or are caused by high blood pressure that they worry about. But even then if the conditions are treated and being managed well without the need for lots of health intervention it is possible to get a visa.
> 
> The concern us unmanaged conditions that will end up costing Australia money to treat and pay out welfare payments to those who can nit work.


Hi _shel,

I saw yur this post, if an applicant is diabetic, then we dont get visa? Please reply to my post, I m really worried about it. Thank you.


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Friends one question..

When we say high BP. How much they treat as high.. I mean they follow the trend of 120/80 or else they give some relaxation?

PK


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

In case the 189 application gets rejected due to health issues, what among following fees would be refunded?

1. 189 Visa application fee($3000)
2. Dependent mother fee($4000 for not having functional english)

Please share your thoughts. It will help to make the call.
Thanks !!


----------



## Rezasol (Jun 14, 2012)

No it will not be refunded.. 
http://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&r...wHclAkonwvMCncA&bvm=bv.46471029,d.bGE&cad=rja


----------



## G-man1 (Mar 28, 2016)

What pill did she take


----------

